# Creating Projection Animated Characters Part 1



## fmcaninch (Jan 19, 2012)

fmcaninch said:


> Ok, i have been asked to do a tutorial on how to create singing pumpkins and singing busts. I am not an expert at this but I have played around with it a bit so I will pass on what I do know and maybe folks here will be able to have a starting point to improve their displays.
> 
> This tutorial will be in two (2) parts. The first part I will explain a little about using FaceGen to create a singing bust. The second part I will explain how to use CrazyTalk to import what we have created from FaceGen and make it sing.
> 
> ...


----------

